# She made me mad!!!!



## biothanasis (Sep 26, 2009)

This is kind of funny post but I did not know where else to put it (maybe the tell me about it thread,,,?)

I found out today that she has eaten two of my Pecteilis sangarikii leaves... GRRRRRR


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 26, 2009)

OH NO!!:sob:
What makes you think it's a she?


----------



## noel (Sep 26, 2009)

crush em!!!:evil:
don't let her or them alive after doing that to your 'chid:evil:
kill the pest..:evil:
destroy...:evil:
crush...:evil:



sorry,a bit carried away


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 26, 2009)

i've had to pick what looked like a green cousin of that one off some brugmansia.....
they blend with the leaf and are so hard to see!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 26, 2009)

whoa, that's one busy inchworm! the missing leaf is much larger than the bug...


----------



## rdhed (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow!! For her eating so much she sure keeps a slim figure. But then I guess it is just a salad to her.

--Allen--


----------



## Bolero (Sep 26, 2009)

She's eating well about her body weight, the greedy thing.

I think death is the only appropriate response.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 26, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> OH NO!!:sob:
> What makes you think it's a she?



I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 27, 2009)

You are not alone - my Habenaria/Pecteilis collection was ravaged this year by all kinds of biting insects. Luckily they all will bloom just the same.


----------



## Clark (Sep 27, 2009)

I share your anger.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2009)

Kill it and look for it's friends!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 27, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Kill it and look for it's friends!



:rollhappy::rollhappy:

Noel: I understand your intentions...lol !!!hahahaha


OK! What I did was take it off the plant and throw it away from the balcony! Unfortunatelly or not I live on the first floor, so I do not think she got any damage!!! And there are a lot of plants for it to eat there!!! Let's say I was in a good mood...hehe! It's all part of life!!

PS: Because the noun in greek is female (and i think in english too) that is why I called it "she"!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 27, 2009)

normally I like inchworms because they look so cute and harmless... I guess not! that one has a nuclear reactor powering it's teeth and stomach


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 27, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> normally I like inchworms because they look so cute and harmless... I guess not! that one has a nuclear reactor powering it's teeth and stomach



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 27, 2009)

Bring out the alcohol!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2009)

Ramon! It's not an agave worm!


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2009)

I had a big hole in a Paph dianum leaf from a ravaging (now dead) caterpillar too.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 4, 2009)

too bad !!! Jean


----------

